
Ask HN: How do I delete my account here - blr_hack
Hi, 
  There should be a way, to delete all my comments here, and close my account here. What is the way?<p><pre><code>   I could not find a way for it. If there is none. I request and authorize any of the admins to do it for me please.
</code></pre>
Thanks,
======
coderdude
You have to email the owner, Paul Graham.

By the way, I see you told everyone you would "quit HN" if you didn't get a
satisfactory response to this comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2088044>

There are people here who down-vote simply because they don't like your face.
Don't take it to heart. Just keep contributing useful commentary or stories
and shrug it off.

~~~
blr_hack
Yes, I don't like the elitist negative voting policy of this forum.

So I want to quit. The community by and large is good, so I will be a lurker
still. But I shall not be down voted.

PS: Would hate to bother PG with this. Have a lot of respect for him. So
request any other admins to just remove my account. After deleting all my
posts.

~~~
swombat
Wow, you must have a tough time on the internet with this thin skin of
yours...

Relax, why do you care about karma so much? Make your comments, and forget
about them. If you get downvoted, you might want to think about why, but
acting on it (and throwing a tantrum about it, which this is, basically) is
pointless.

Just comment when you feel like it, try to add something to the discussion
when you do, and forget about the rest...

~~~
blr_hack
Okay. This is mostly my final comment here. Sort of replying to all the
various comments here...

Typically, I don't have a tough time. As I talk to people on the Internet, as
if I would talk to them in real life. I don't take advantage of the anonymity.
You can see all my prev comments as a proof.

I maintain: down-voting, should only be used for spammers, or for clearly
defined things (like profanity being used etc.) . As it does feel quite
insulting, to be down-voted. The up-votes, itself, can handle everything.

In any case, I am not really upset now, or anything (thanks for trying to make
me stay, as a commenter, in good cheer) :)

You can consider, this as my way of protesting, about things I don't agree
with it. (And I stand to gain, no advantage, out of this as I have been
anonymous, on this from the beginning...).

~~~
swombat
Hey, I totally agree with you. Dowvoting below 0 should only be for
spammers/trolls. Profanity? Fuck no! I'd hate it if profanity got downvoted on
here. See my comment from almost a year ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1161148>

But the reality is, downvoting goes wrong sometimes. That shouldn't be such a
big deal, though. It works most of the time. Just stick around and you'll see.

------
brk
You've been here less than 3 months. In reality, you probably need to chill
out a bit.

To answer your question directly, there is no direct support for deleting
accounts. PG might be able or willing to delete it if you email him and ask
nicely.

------
limedaring
Honest question: Why does it matter if your comments are deleted? If you no
longer want to participate in the community, then you can simply not return.
If you want to stop yourself from logging in, then change the password to
something incomprehensible and log out, effectively locking the account.

However, it feels like you are angry and you also want to withdraw the content
you've submitted as well. Why does that matter? To be honest, your comments
are going to fade into history even if they continue to exist. Deleting them
aren't going to change anything. Same thing with your account — even open,
with no new comments (if you stop using it), it'll fade into essential non-
existence as well.

